# Strength and perseverance



## kikk

Hello, I´m writing my grandmother´s memorial plate, and I´d like to write in her language (Hungarian) these words: "Strength and Perseverance".
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Orreaga

Hello,

You have my condolences. I would suggest:

szilárdság és kitartás

but wait for a native speaker for confirmation!


----------



## Kadarka

A more precise version would be:

Erő és Állhatatosság

Erő és Kitartás would also be ok, but the first one is more expressive to me.


Y yo también te acompaño en el sentimiento


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi, kikk,

Please accept my condolence!

Kadarka's translation is the one I would also think of. So let it be: 
_Erő és Állhatatosság_!


----------



## Zsanna

I agree that _Erő és Állhatatosság_ sound OK (even if not really natural in Hungarian, sounds more like a political party slogan...) but I am not sure about the use of the capitals like this. 
I think it would probably be safer to have all in capital letters.


----------



## kikk

Thank you all for your help and even more for your support and kindness.


----------

